# Power Acoustik BAMF-2000/1D



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

It's not really a review since I haven't actually hooked it up. I did open it and take pictars though. I don't know if it will actually put out the claimed power ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) but even if it's off by 20% I still think it was a good deal for $160. The design looks like an RF knockoff. The heatsink and bottom plate are all solid steel with an oxide-type finish on them, and the top is just black plexiglass.


























Is the software supposed to automagically resize the images? They were bigger when I posted them.


----------



## kyleed (Dec 5, 2008)

after a few months, what do you think of this amp?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I recently bought this amp and have only had it in for 4 days now but from what I can see this is a very nice amp. The brand may not be very good but this is a very quality amp. I have it turned up all the way and there is absolutely no distortion. I ran a Hz test through it with my power acoustik mofo 12 sub and it has some ridiculous bass going all the way down to about 24 Hz. It really moves my sub along. I have it running at 1 ohm right now so it should be putting out about 1200 rms...So just like the first guy said even if it’s only doing 80% of that that’s still 960 watts rms... I kind of wish the power terminals were able to accept larger than 4 gauge wire but that is plenty for this amp. I'm thinking about getting another one of these and linking them together in master/slave and running them each at 2ohms to my sub. That would have some serious power. I really recommend this amp so get one. You won’t be sorry. 

p.s. I had a Memphis audio 16-pr1.500 before this amp and the Power Acoustik kicked its butt in the sound quality and the power rating. And the power acoustik was only 160 compared to the Memphis audio which was around 300 at a local shop.

also when i am running this amp with songs that have constant bass it does not heat up at all. so it is not a bad thing that there is no fan. it has only gotten a little warm when i was driving for awhile and using it a lot. this amp is extremely efficient. check out my video of how much control the amp has of the sub...its 8 min long so just hang in there http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA4-TOKO72U


----------



## n2audio (Dec 28, 2007)

that's a clean little board. I just wish they'd rate them accurately.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

ya and actually use the voltage we will be using it at like around 14 volts. not, from what ive heard, using about 18 volts to test amps so they can put out much more watts...does anyone know if there is some type of watts meter out there? and if there is then if there is one that goes into the thousands??


----------



## n2audio (Dec 28, 2007)

Austin said:


> does anyone know if there is some type of watts meter out there? and if there is then if there is one that goes into the thousands??


There's no power meter I know of, but with the right tools you can measure it pretty accurately.

You need to be able to monitor clipping. You can do that with a $200+ dollar oscilloscope, or a <$5 piezo tweeter connected in parallel to the load.

The issue is usually the load. A speaker is not useful because you can't determine the actual impedance being seen by the amplifier.
I would personally use a series of resistors rated to handle the amp's maximum power. You can submerse them in distilled water to increase thier power handling (keep them cool).
For high power amps resistors CAN get pretty pricey, but i've found them around 50w/$.


----------



## Gambit7 (Sep 15, 2006)

So it's been a few months, what do you really think of this amp? I just bought one, but I'm in need of a temp replacement amp & that's what i need it for. So how is it doing?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

A small note for "rated wattage," you always have the simple test of taking the fuse amp rating and multiplying by 12v. For the BAMF 2000D, this would give 960w peak before blowing a fuse. It's a bit off from the 1200w they rate, but then again, most companies like to rate at higher voltage typically seen when the car is on. Still PA likes to use a straight 15v for this, and the 1200w would be peak, not rms.

On a similar budget range, Planet Audio does rate their amps more realistically. Then again, you can always overbuy, i.e grab the BAMF 4000D for $100 more and make sure you've got excess of whatever you need, either that or expect below rated and you buy appropriately, say realistically only wanting 600-800w rms and buying the BAMF 2000D. You don't really buy into the numbers but at the same time, you're still actually getting the power levels you want regardless of what the manufacturer wants to say.


----------

